

Science finds animals that can live without Oxygen - viggity
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2010/04/scienceshot-animals-that-live-wi.html?rss=1

======
kingkawn
Who is this Science? And where do they come from?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1248732>

~~~
Deestan
Here you go: <http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/science/>

------
SlyShy
Where by "animals" they mean multi-cellular organisms.

